

Wheel patented in Australia (2001) - cubicle67
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn965-wheel-patented-in-australia.html

======
cubicle67
My brother was recently awarded a patent on a device he'd invented (a
mechanical device used in the construction industry), but now it seems the
~$7,000 it cost him may have been wasted.

------
veb
So basically their new system is... useless? :/

